# Some new pics of a few new things!



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

I picked up a couple of cabooses the other day. I also completed the decoder install of the #1776 GT and I finally received the hand rail set in mail earlier last week.

I know that the railroads pretty much stopped using cabooses in the 1980's. Does anyone know if some wooden cabooses were still around in the 1970's and 80's?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Most were phased out in the 80's, but some still survive today.
The first FRED was used in 1969 and quite a few more came in use in the 70's, by the 80's most RR's used FRED.

Yes TJ..........

This could go in my Jersey thread too.

This one has a history of over 130 years.

The CNJRR Caboose,:thumbsup:

http://www.prrh.org/photos/cnj91197/index.html

In NJ of course.

Edit,
By the way nice clear pictures.
And an interesting landscape.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

BMan ... excellent pics ... I really like the depth visualization here.

Ed ... nice caboose story. Long history on that one. I especially like, "The #91197 gained nationwide fame in 1980 when the Jim Beam Company produced this caboose as a ceramic decanter and filled it with bourbon whisky." Too bad they didn't fill the REAL caboose with bourbon whiskey!

TJ


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

*Great Additions!*

B-Man, very nice! Excellent addition to your already great inventory:thumbsup:

Big Ed, I think that TJ, should buy you all those decanters(filled with Bourbon, of course!), for making all those cracks about, "Joisey!":laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

BMan, I'm sure they were. The main purpose of the caboose was to provide a place for brakemen to sit and look through the window up the line on either side of the train. They were watching for smoke from overheated bearings that would set fire to the train or other problems. With the advent of automatic monitoring equipment, the caboose was no longer needed as a sort of spotting platform. However, the caboose is a multi-purpose car: it's a conductor's office, storeroom for torpedoes and flares, lanterns, and so on. I'd suggest the railroads continued to use them for a while for shelter for work crews, particularly in winter, and for working derailments. I'd see them as an obvious choice for MOW cars for a railroad that could not afford the finer things in life.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Stillakid said:


> B-Man, very nice! Excellent addition to your already great inventory:thumbsup:
> 
> Big Ed, I think that TJ, should buy you all those decanters(filled with Bourbon, of course!), for making all those cracks about, "Joisey!":laugh::laugh::laugh:



I don't know why I don't have a set of the CNJRR decanters yet. I look at them on e bay. Still sealed with the Bourbon too.

I like this tanker they made.









They made a bunch of Jersey Central stuff. Complete with tracks to display them on.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ed ... I like that tanker / decanter a lot, too. Problem is, though ... after towing that load for a while, you can only pull it on tracks that look like this:










"Honest, Occifer ... I havn't ben drunken at alllll ..." :laugh:

TJ


----------



## trainman2k1 (Sep 22, 2010)

run a 2-10-2 down that thing. that'll fix it!


----------

